

Reflections on Being an AI in a Box - llimllib
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2008/10/reflections-on-being-ai-in-box.html

======
aristus
I guess I don't get the mystery around this experiment. It is essentially the
major plot point of "2001", no? Is it really hard to believe that HAL could
have played it a little smoother (say, by not killing people) and win? All you
need is to be mortally desperate, articulate, and lucky.

~~~
thwarted
Maybe the idea has permeated more of our culture than we think. The way this
posting represents this experiment, the whole emotional aspect, reminds me of
the final chapters of Neuromancer.

